# 2020-2021 Eligibility Chart



## Jason Svoboda

*Senior Eligibility (3)*
G Tyreke Key
G Tobias Howard
G Randy Miller Jr.

*Junior Eligibility (4)*
G Cooper Neese
G Cam Bacote
F Kailex Stephens
C Ndongo Ndaw

*Sophomore Eligiblity (3)*
F Cobie Barnes
F Tre Williams
F Jake LaRavia
F Keon Sellers ! 

*Freshman Eligiblity (3)*
G Jared Hankins * 
G Julian Larry
G Sam Mervis !
C Nick Hittle

*Legend*
* Denotes Redshirt
# Denotes Medical Redshirt
! Denotes Walk-On


----------



## Jason Svoboda

With Larry on board, figured it was time to create this one. 

We still have 2 open spots left and all of our remaining offers are either at Larry's position or have eliminated us except for Tre Coleman but I've never seen us mentioned with him. I'd imagine we'll see some offers going out sooner rather than later.


----------



## pbutler218

Jason Svoboda said:


> With Larry on board, figured it was time to create this one.
> 
> We still have 2 open spots left and all of our remaining offers are either at Larry's position or have eliminated us except for Tre Coleman but I've never seen us mentioned with him. I'd imagine we'll see some offers going out sooner rather than later.



Need at least one big man.


----------



## SycfromBirth

pbutler218 said:


> Need at least one big man.



With 3 guards in that Jr class, I can see them looking for some JuCo beef on the block.  Might see one of the sophomores redshirt as well for more class balance.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

With Stephens commitment, we're now officially full.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

With Brinkmeyer's exist, we now have one scholarship open. 

Looking at the breakdown, it may make sense to find the best PG prospect available. I think the Larry kid will be a lot like Devonte Brown and be a combo guard.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> With Brinkmeyer's exist, we now have one scholarship open.
> 
> Looking at the breakdown, it may make sense to find the best PG prospect available. I think the Larry kid will be a lot like Devonte Brown and be a combo guard.



From what I have seen of Larry, I would say he is a pure PG and a great passer.

"Larry is the kind of prospect that you can’t help but to love when watching him play. He’s got charisma, skill and is a vocal leader who wants to get his teammates involved on the offensive end. Indiana St. will be getting a high character point guard who will make others better and will play hard on both ends which is exactly what he did yesterday in a win over O.D. Wyatt."


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> With Brinkmeyer's exist, we now have one scholarship open.
> 
> Looking at the breakdown, it may make sense to find the best PG prospect available. I think the Larry kid will be a lot like Devonte Brown and be a combo guard.



Luke Brown! The kid is the 2nd coming of Larry Bird! We'd better still be recruiting him!


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> With Brinkmeyer's exist, we now have one scholarship open.
> 
> Looking at the breakdown, it may make sense to find the best PG prospect available. I think the Larry kid will be a lot like Devonte Brown and be a combo guard.



I still have yet to get out to see Larry play, but from what I know he's almost too much a pass-first PG.  He doesn't look to score enough and wants double-digit assists in as many games as possible. Not saying his game isn't ultimately suited to be more of a combo guard, but he definitely will need to look to score more.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> I still have yet to get out to see Larry play, but from what I know he's almost too much a pass-first PG.  He doesn't look to score enough and wants double-digit assists in as many games as possible. Not saying his game isn't ultimately suited to be more of a combo guard, but he definitely will need to look to score more.



Yeah, that is what pretty much every article says. I'm just going by the videos I've watched and he just reminds me a lot of Devonte. If the staff feels he is solely going to be a 1, then I'd hunt for the best shooting guard I could find.


----------



## TreeTop

I'd love a pass-first guy who strives for 10 assists a game. As long as he's taking care of the ball, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, that is what pretty much every article says. I'm just going by the videos I've watched and he just reminds me a lot of Devonte. If the staff feels he is solely going to be a 1, then I'd hunt for the best shooting guard I could find.



I think we have a lot of flexibility at the 2-4 positions.  LaRavia is listed as a GF on the roster.  I would go for the best available, the bigger the better.  

I have a feeling we are in solid with the G from Floyd Central for '21, but I have no personal knowledge of the situation.

Is Brinkmeyer officially gone?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> I think we have a lot of flexibility at the 2-4 positions.  LaRavia is listed as a GF on the roster.  I would go for the best available, the bigger the better.
> 
> I have a feeling we are in solid with the G from Floyd Central for '21, but I have no personal knowledge of the situation.
> 
> Is Brinkmeyer officially gone?



LaRavia isn't a guard. He can play 3/4 and could play the 5 if we were matched up against another team playing small ball. Moving him to guard would completely negate his strengths. 

Yes, Brink is gone. See Treetop's recap of Lansing's coaches show saying he is done as well as walk-on PG Martin.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> I'd love a pass-first guy who strives for 10 assists a game. As long as he's taking care of the ball, I'd be thrilled.



We all say that until we hit 8 minutes of stagnant offense. I'd prefer a PG that is multidimensional.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> We all say that until we hit 8 minutes of stagnant offense. I'd prefer a PG that is multidimensional.



Agreed.  Our PG has to be a threat to score or the offense doesn't work.  We saw that with Clemons, who was as hard-nosed and pass-first as they come but was zero threat to shoot or dribble penetrate.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Everett Clemons was one of my favorite PG's we've had here. He took care of the ball and took smart shots. I wish we still had him around.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> LaRavia isn't a guard. .



If we have two guys that can play 4 and 5 then JL is on the wing.  But, with the other players we have, the 2-3 spots are covered.

But that's semantics.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> We all say that until we hit 8 minutes of stagnant offense. I'd prefer a PG that is multidimensional.



We did ok with Odum.  It makes a difference if the PG is GOOD and he has teammates that can score when he gets the ball to them. 

From what I have seen of Larry, he could be an excellent PG for us.  Apparently, he has improved his shot since he dropped football.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> l. Moving him to guard would completely negate his strengths.
> 
> n.



Incorrect.  He can handle and pass like a PG and shoot like a 2G.  Bird wasn't a guard, but they called him a point forward.

I guess he will be a PF like Bird was a PF; so you are right.  He is not a guard.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> Incorrect.  He can handle and pass like a PG and shoot like a 2G.  Bird wasn't a guard, but they called him a point forward.
> 
> I guess he will be a PF like Bird was a PF; so you are right.  He is not a guard.



He can handle "like a PG" relative to his position. If you think he is a legit option matched up with guards that are much quicker with lower centers of gravity/leverage that can get up into him and under his length, we're just going to have differing opinions on the matter. 

He is a 4/3. He is a stretch 4 that can play spot minutes at the 3 depending on the matchup.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> We did ok with Odum.  It makes a difference if the PG is GOOD and he has teammates that can score when he gets the ball to them.
> 
> From what I have seen of Larry, he could be an excellent PG for us.  Apparently, he has improved his shot since he dropped football.



Odum was underrated offensively. He was able to get to the line at will which is a remarkable trait for a college PG.


----------



## Bingoman

Lots of under the radar 2020 guys that we could swoop in and get. For example Cleevas Craig at Richmond is 6'9 but like 270 LBs with tons of muscle who is very bouncy and from the 3 games I saw of him he has fairly polished post moves too 0 offers for him. Some other guys are Davion Bailey at Pike who's having a great season, a really good shooter. Those are just 2 but there are very very many.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bingoman said:


> Lots of under the radar 2020 guys that we could swoop in and get. For example Cleevas Craig at Richmond is 6'9 but like 270 LBs with tons of muscle who is very bouncy and from the 3 games I saw of him he has fairly polished post moves too 0 offers for him. Some other guys are Davion Bailey at Pike who's having a great season, a really good shooter. Those are just 2 but there are very very many.



With the last spot, I don't think you can take the risk on an under the radar type, especially if we end up having a great season. This is where you have to capitalize on the iron being hot and get the biggest talent you can find. I think they already used that card with the Hittle kid. 

This is where I'd let Kareem loose to ID and find the best guy.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> With the last spot, I don't think you can take the risk on an under the radar type, especially if we end up having a great season. This is where you have to capitalize on the iron being hot and get the biggest talent you can find. I think they already used that card with the Hittle kid.
> 
> This is where I'd let Kareem loose to ID and find the best guy.



Sounds good to me!

Jason, Jared Hankins can be moved to Freshman/Redshirt Freshman eligibility.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TreeTop said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> Jason, Jared Hankins can be moved to Freshman/Redshirt Freshman eligibility.



Hankins is a little sleeper for me... I’ve been watching him closely watch out. He’s going to be okay.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> He can handle "like a PG" relative to his position. If you think he is a legit option matched up with guards that are much quicker with lower centers of gravity/leverage that can get up into him and under his length, we're just going to have differing opinions on the matter.
> 
> He is a 4/3. He is a stretch 4 that can play spot minutes at the 3 depending on the matchup.



You're cheating in the argument a little bit.  I think Cooper can play guard and I think JL can match up with him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We now officially have two spots open with Agbo's departure.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> We now officially have two spots open with Agbo's departure.



Now down to one with Howard's commitment.


----------



## pbutler218

We need a big. We don't have much height on this roster. I am concerned about our front court depth.


----------



## sycamorebacker

pbutler218 said:


> We need a big. We don't have much height on this roster. I am concerned about our front court depth.



I am too, some.  But I think we will go with what we have.  We have 2 that can post inside, and 3 that can fill in at the 4.  With Jake and Tre both capable inside, we have been in MUCH WORSE shape before.


----------



## Bob Evans

SSOM, I'm pretty sure I heard it first from you just how good Odum was going to be for ISU. If that is the case, your post about Hankins carries a lot of weight.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bob Evans said:


> SSOM, I'm pretty sure I heard it first from you just how good Odum was going to be for ISU. If that is the case, your post about Hankins carries a lot of weight.



Thanks for the kind words - sincerly! I was able to watch Odum throughout his highschool career and then I watched about a month of his Freshman season at ISU to know he could help that team - they just needed a leader and good PG play - he gave them just that. It was the perfect secenerio for him to succeed. 

To be truthful I really don't know much about Hankins. I've watched him closely in warm-ups and I've watched him closely at a handful of practices I've been to. Here is my take: 

- Lawerence North products usually make a good transition to D1. 

- He's got a little Brenton Scott to his game. In other words, he's not afraid to shoot. That's been an observation of people closer to the program than myself. 

- Looks to me like a + + athlete. 

- Needs to stay healthy. He's struggled with that since he got here. 

- He's going to chuck the hell out of the 3 ball. 

- Doesn't lack confidence. 


What I don't know about him: 

- How well he defends or if he wants to defend like Lansing will require. I'd imagine that Lansing will have a pretty low tolerance for mistakes with him in general especially on the D side of the ball. 


- How well does he handle the ball? I'd imagine - pretty decent but haven't seen him against ball pressure or going downhill. 

- How well does he see the floor? No idea if he can share it. Last years team shared the ball pretty well and we didn't kick it around. A big part of that is because JB and CWill both of which are gone.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Thanks for the kind words - sincerly! I was able to watch Odum throughout his highschool career and then I watched about a month of his Freshman season at ISU to know he could help that team - they just needed a leader and good PG play - he gave them just that. It was the perfect secenerio for him to succeed.
> 
> To be truthful I really don't know much about Hankins. I've watched him closely in warm-ups and I've watched him closely at a handful of practices I've been to. Here is my take:
> 
> - Lawerence North products usually make a good transition to D1.
> 
> - He's got a little Brenton Scott to his game. In other words, he's not afraid to shoot. That's been an observation of people closer to the program than myself.
> 
> - Looks to me like a + + athlete.
> 
> - Needs to stay healthy. He's struggled with that since he got here.
> 
> - He's going to chuck the hell out of the 3 ball.
> 
> - Doesn't lack confidence.
> 
> 
> What I don't know about him:
> 
> - How well he defends or if he wants to defend like Lansing will require. I'd imagine that Lansing will have a pretty low tolerance for mistakes with him in general especially on the D side of the ball.
> 
> 
> - How well does he handle the ball? I'd imagine - pretty decent but haven't seen him against ball pressure or going downhill.
> 
> - How well does he see the floor? No idea if he can share it. Last years team shared the ball pretty well and we didn't kick it around. A big part of that is because JB and CWill both of which are gone.



Those last two idk's are the things he needs to work on the most. Given what he is going to be asked to do next yr, come in 5-10 mins and play d and be ready to shoot it's all good. To be a good player in the league he has to round out his game more.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I've always thought handle is the most overlooked skill.  Maybe everyone else sees it and doesn't talk about it.  But I've tried to watch it more closely.  Examples on our team are that the handle has been a negative for Key and a positive for LaRavia.  
Most high major players handle the ball very well and some mid-majors are somewhat limited.  
I feel like that was one of JO's most important skill.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I've always thought handle is the most overlooked skill.  Maybe everyone else sees it and doesn't talk about it.  But I've tried to watch it more closely.  Examples on our team are that the handle has been a negative for Key and a positive for LaRavia.
> Most high major players handle the ball very well and some mid-majors are somewhat limited.
> I feel like that was one of JO's most important skill.



I think for evaluating any facet of any players game is very subjective. 

The examples you provided are proof of this fact. I think Key handles the ball pretty well - he might not be a + ball handler but he's definalty not a liability with the ball in his hands. Part of being a good ball handler is making the right decision - knowing when to push the ball via the dribble and when the push the ball via the pass. Positioning on the floor while in transition. 

For his position LaRavia handles it pretty well - but he also has a tendency to over dribble or be too confident in his ability to dribble and he tries to do too much. I'm not sure I'd consider LaRavia a + ball handler either. For his position I'd probably consider him a + passer based on what I saw last year. He sees the floor pretty darn well.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I think for evaluating any facet of any players game is very subjective.
> 
> The examples you provided are proof of this fact. I think Key handles the ball pretty well - he might not be a + ball handler but he's definalty not a liability with the ball in his hands. Part of being a good ball handler is making the right decision - knowing when to push the ball via the dribble and when the push the ball via the pass. Positioning on the floor while in transition.
> 
> For his position LaRavia handles it pretty well - but he also has a tendency to over dribble or be too confident in his ability to dribble and he tries to do too much. I'm not sure I'd consider LaRavia a + ball handler either. For his position I'd probably consider him a + passer based on what I saw last year. He sees the floor pretty darn well.



You're right, it is subjective.  But I think Key has an average handle for a guard and it limits him from being much, much better.   While considering that he has the upper body of a forward.  And I think what makes JL so versatile (as a mid major F) is his handle.  Of course his other skills, including MOTOR, are helpful.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Thanks for the kind words - sincerly! I was able to watch Odum throughout his highschool career and then I watched about a month of his Freshman season at ISU to know he could help that team - they just needed a leader and good PG play - he gave them just that. It was the perfect secenerio for him to succeed.
> 
> .



I only saw him about twice in HS.  I watched him on TV get 38 against Carmel; and, in person, I saw him beat Ben Davis by playing them 1 on 5 in the OT.  That convinced me he was a good signing for us.  
You called it right.

And, of course, you remember how impressed I was with LaRavia the first time I saw  him.  But that was an easy call, especially with our history on signing forwards with size.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

And we're spent.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> And we're spent.



You didn’t put a * next to Hankins... What good is your “Legend” if you don’t use it? Asking for a friend.






And none of are walk-on’s show up but we’ve got walk-on’s on the roster and on the “Legend”. GoSycamores.com and the IndianaStatesmen my new source for accuracy...


----------



## Gotta Hav

Hopefully, we have great season next year with these experienced Seniors leading the way.

G *T*yreke Key and G *T*obias Howard

*T* n *T*, goin' be dynamite!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

???


----------



## pbutler218

Interesting. Thought we were full. Is someone not coming back?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> Interesting. Thought we were full. Is someone not coming back?



Sounds like it.

I'm not going to throw names out, but there is one that comes to mind that I could see being unhappy.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You didn’t put a * next to Hankins... What good is your “Legend” if you don’t use it? Asking for a friend.
> 
> And none of are walk-on’s show up but we’ve got walk-on’s on the roster and on the “Legend”. GoSycamores.com and the IndianaStatesmen my new source for accuracy...



This is what happens when I have to do the dirty work and posting when my top posters go MIA.


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sounds like it.
> 
> I'm not going to throw names out, but there is one that comes to mind that I could see being unhappy.



I see 2 possibilities..


----------



## treeman

Southgrad07 said:


> I see 2 possibilities..



Yup, anybody outside of the 2 I have in my mind would be complete shock.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> Yup, anybody outside of the 2 I have in my mind would be complete shock.



I’d say... If I were a betting man: 

1a Washington

1b Bacote


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

So next year looks something like this. 

Pg. Howard > Miller > Cam > Larry
SG. Key > Cooper > Hankins 
SF. Stephens > Barnes > Hankins 
PF. LaRavia > Barnes > Hittle 
C. Williams > Ndaw > Hittle 

Bench

Miller or Cam for Howard 

Cooper for Stephens and Key goes to the 3.

Gives Lansing quite a bit of depth and scoring off the bench. One of our biggest struggles last year was bench production. 

So if he can get these guys to guard - you know Key will defend. You know LaRavia and Williams will defend. You know Cooper will guard. 

The only question is the SF postion... But other than that I think it could be interesting.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> So next year looks something like this.
> 
> Pg. Howard > Miller > Cam > Larry
> SG. Key > Cooper > Hankins
> SF. Stephens > Barnes > Hankins
> PF. LaRavia > Hittle
> C. Williams > Ndaw > Hittle
> 
> Bench
> 
> Miller or Cam for Howard
> 
> Cooper for Stephens and Key goes to the 3.



Never seen some of these guys play so idk, but it is quarintine '20 so why not

Pg-howard, bacote,Larry
Sg- Key,Miller,Hankins
Sf- Neese, Stephens
Pf-Laravia, Barnes, Stephens
C- Williams, Ndaw, Hittle


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Let’s Goooooo !!! #Sycamores #Built4it 💙🙏🏾 pic.twitter.com/rQjsDqtU3L— Randy Miller Jr. (@RandyMillerJr1) April 5, 2020



Interesting choice of numbers considering he wore #11 at NC Central.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Pg-howard, bacote,Larry
> Sg- Key,Miller,Hankins
> Sf- Neese, Stephens
> Pf-Laravia, Barnes, Stephens
> C- Williams, Ndaw, Hittle



Let me try:
Howard, Larry  
Key, Miller
Neese, Barnes
LaRavia, Barnes, Stephens
Williams, LaRavia


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Let’s Goooooo !!! #Sycamores #Built4it 💙🙏🏾 pic.twitter.com/rQjsDqtU3L— Randy Miller Jr. (@RandyMillerJr1) April 5, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choice of numbers considering he wore #11 at NC Central.


new school...   new number


----------



## sycamorebacker

How is that done?  Is that an actual picture?


----------



## Bingoman

I'm thinking

Larry, Howard, Bacote
Key, Miller (he should be 6th man), neese, hankins
Stephens, Barnes, maybe Laravia
Laravia, Ndaw
Williams, Hittle


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bingoman said:


> I'm thinking
> 
> Larry, Howard, Bacote
> Key, Miller (he should be 6th man), neese, hankins
> Stephens, Barnes, maybe Laravia
> Laravia, Ndaw
> Williams, Hittle



Sorry Bingoman, but some major flaws:
I'm a fan of Larry, but I think the SR will start.  I think Larry would eventually be better than Howard
I'm expecting Neese to improve and be good enough that he has to start.
I can't see Stephens starting, but I hope he is that good.  
Ndaw will not be a PF.
Hittle will redshirt. 

Isn't it fun to speculate, though!  I've been doing that for HS and college for 55 or so years.

I'm going to withhold judgement about Miller playing in front of Hankins.


----------



## Bluethunder

I see Larry redshirting.  Would not have said that a week ago but now see it as very likely.


----------



## bluestreak

sycamorebacker said:


> How is that done?  Is that an actual picture?



PhotoShop - pretty simple


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bluethunder said:


> I see Larry redshirting.  Would not have said that a week ago but now see it as very likely.



I guess that depend on if he is better than Cam.  I think he will be our #2 PG.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> new school...   new number



Except it's Cooper's number.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> PhotoShop - pretty simple



Which is why I was curious as to why they didn't just throw on a number that isn't taken but a current member of the roster.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

First post updated with new developments. Good luck to D at his next stop.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> First post updated with new developments. Good luck to D at his next stop.



Thank you Jason! You've got Randy Miller Jr inadvertently listed as Randy Howard Jr.

And would you please add Sam Mervis as a walk-on freshman for next year, too.


----------



## BrokerZ

I’ll give the roster a whirl:

G: Howard, Miller, Bacote
G: Key, Miller, Hankins
G: Neese, Stephens, Hankins
F: LaRavia, Barnes, Stephens
C: Williams, Ndaw, Hittle

I see Larry most likely redshirting.  I just don’t see where the minutes come from.  Even if he supplants Cam as the backup PG, I don’t think he plays much.  It seems Miller is more of a SG/CG, so he may get some spot up minutes at the point, but I see him as the first guard off the bench.

Hittle will be needed for Agbo’s minutes last year before he left the team.  It won’t be much (less than 10 minutes a game), but we’ll need him to clog the lane and give us rebounding when called upon.

The wildcards for me are Cobie and Stephens. It seems like Cobie’s minutes were more at the 4 spot last year, and I don’t know if that’s because the coaching staff sees him being more effective there or if that was out of necessity.  For now, I’ll slot him in as the backup 4 but he very well may see minutes at the 3 depending on matchups.  Stephens is a complete unknown to me, so for now I assume he’s a defensive stopper we can bring in off the bench at the 3 and give us some length.

I also have no idea what to expect from Hankins. I know others are pretty high on him, so he’s also a wildcard for me.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Except it's Cooper's number.




who knows.. maybe Cooper wants a new number...

never losing sleep over uni numbers, unless we're talking about retiring one!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TreeTop said:


> Thank you Jason! You've got Randy Miller Jr inadvertently listed as Randy Howard Jr.
> 
> And would you please add Sam Mervis as a walk-on freshman for next year, too.



We need something more than a casual fan running this site at this point.


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> who knows.. maybe Cooper wants a new number...
> 
> never losing sleep over uni numbers, unless we're talking about retiring one!



Hope that doesn't mean Cooper is leaving!!!


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> I’ll give the roster a whirl:
> 
> G: Howard, Miller, Bacote
> G: Key, Miller, Hankins
> G: Neese, Stephens, Hankins
> F: LaRavia, Barnes, Stephens
> C: Williams, Ndaw, Hittle
> 
> I see Larry most likely redshirting.  I just don’t see where the minutes come from.  Even if he supplants Cam as the backup PG, I don’t think he plays much.  It seems Miller is more of a SG/CG, so he may get some spot up minutes at the point, but I see him as the first guard off the bench.
> 
> Hittle will be needed for Agbo’s minutes last year before he left the team.  It won’t be much (less than 10 minutes a game), but we’ll need him to clog the lane and give us rebounding when called upon.
> 
> The wildcards for me are Cobie and Stephens. It seems like Cobie’s minutes were more at the 4 spot last year, and I don’t know if that’s because the coaching staff sees him being more effective there or if that was out of necessity.  For now, I’ll slot him in as the backup 4 but he very well may see minutes at the 3 depending on matchups.  Stephens is a complete unknown to me, so for now I assume he’s a defensive stopper we can bring in off the bench at the 3 and give us some length.
> 
> I also have no idea what to expect from Hankins. I know others are pretty high on him, so he’s also a wildcard for me.



I'm repeating myself, but Larry is not likely to redshirt.  Hittle likely will.  I didn't count on Agbo this year and I'm not counting on Ndaw next year.  
I think Miller will be a 2g; but i admit i do not know his PG skills.  If he is a better PG than Larry; well, then that's great!


----------



## BrokerZ

sycamorebacker said:


> I'm repeating myself, but Larry is not likely to redshirt.  Hittle likely will.  I didn't count on Agbo this year and I'm not counting on Ndaw next year.
> I think Miller will be a 2g; but i admit i do not know his PG skills.  If he is a better PG than Larry; well, then that's great!



I think Larry is the goods, but with the roster makeup right now and the number of upperclassmen combo-guard type players, I just don’t see how he gets any playing time.  We are one injury away from Hittle taking Kessinger’s minutes from last year, so while I agree he probably needs to redshirt he won’t.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> I think Larry is the goods, but with the roster makeup right now and the number of upperclassmen combo-guard type players, I just don’t see how he gets any playing time.  We are one injury away from Hittle taking Kessinger’s minutes from last year, so while I agree he probably needs to redshirt he won’t.



I guess what we don't know is how good Howard and Miller are.  I watched Miller in some game highlights and he appeared to be mainly an outside shooter.  That may have been his role on their team.  Howard looks like a capable PG.  However, Miller was a double figure scorer, so it seems like he needs to be out there somewhere.  We'll see how he compares to Larry, Key, and Neese and fits into the lineup.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> We are one injury away from Hittle taking Kessinger’s minutes from last year, so while I agree he probably needs to redshirt he won’t.



I thought Ndaw would take "Kessinger's minutes."  I think Ndaw was brought in to play and Hittle is a great candidate for a redshirt.

If Tre and Jake foul less, they will get Kessinger's minutes.  I know you said injury, but we have Barnes and Stephens to play PF and 3 guys to play C without Hittle.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This one is set. Unsticking.


----------

